

Why developers hate being interrupted - ArtDev
http://thetomorrowlab.com/2015/01/why-developers-hate-being-interrupted/

======
tacone
I love the linked picture:
[http://i.imgur.com/3uyRWGJ.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/3uyRWGJ.jpg)

